# Anybody use WeatherTech mats in their hatches?



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

If so, how's the fit? I have the dark/light med atmosphere interior (um...tan) and I'm thinking of getting the grey mats. Also, if there are better alternatives out there kindly post them.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes. All floors and the trunk too. The fit is very good. The trunk mat is a little bit snug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

I have them in the front. I feel they could be better as they do not go long enough toward the seats. They could go higher on the foot rest. They seem cheaper now they they were 6 years ago. If they get dirty they are a pita to clean and I can spend 15 minutes rubbing them with a brush, once they dry, they look dull. I'm not impressed.

I'm thinking on buying these. https://www.tuxmat.ca/

Haven't made a final decision yet but the overall WeatherTech quality seem to have go down quite a bit from what I had in the past and the coverage could be a whole lot better.


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

Those tux mats look very nice but black is the only color they offer for the Cruze. Thanks for the post.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey @Slayinit, 

We offer several floor mat options for your 2018 Hatchback. Just follow the link below to view the selection:
2018 Chevy Cruze hatchback floor mats at CARiD
Hope this helps!
Feel free to contact us directly if you have any questions.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I have the weathertech mats and I love them. My only complaint though is I wish the front ones extended beneath the seat a little more. They fit nice and tight however.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

I've had them for my past 5 vehicles and have no complaints.Just received them for my new 2018 sedan for front,rear and trunk. Excellent fit. Actually they are cheaper on Amazon by quite a bit because of no shipping charges and were actually $2 cheaper anyway,$107 vs. $109. Arrived in 2 days.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> I've had them for my past 5 vehicles and have no complaints.Just received them for my new 2018 sedan for front,rear and trunk. Excellent fit. Actually they are cheaper on Amazon by quite a bit because of no shipping charges and were actually $2 cheaper anyway,$107 vs. $109. Arrived in 2 days.


But, how do you clean them? I've had them since December 2017 and after only 7 months they already look old and turning out grey (they used to be black lol). Also, they are way too short and don't protect enough towards the seat. Very badly designed and they feel more like plastic than anything else.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> But, how do you clean them? I've had them since December 2017 and after only 7 months they already look old and turning out grey (they used to be black lol). Also, they are way too short and don't protect enough towards the seat. Very badly designed and they feel more like plastic than anything else.


Just a small bit of soap in some water does the trick. I have never heard of them fading or looking old,especially after just 7 months. As far as looking old,I have never experienced that either. They are not too short,unless your seat is all they way back. They are not designed poorly either. I'm thinking your post is just a wind up. If so,good job but it is by far the best all weather floor mat on the market.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> Just a small bit of soap in some water does the trick. I have never heard of them fading or looking old,especially after just 7 months. As far as looking old,I have never experienced that either. They are not too short,unless your seat is all they way back. They are not designed poorly either. I'm thinking your post is just a wind up. If so,good job but it is by far the best all weather floor mat on the market.


I see you live in Florida so that might explain why you don't have difficulty cleaning them. Here we have snow and salt and the very first time I tried cleaning them they looked like crap already and that was only 1 month after installing them and I'm the kind of guy that like a sparkling clean interior. There are lots of complaints about WT carpet being hard to clean and I'm not the only one just look around...

I'm 6'1 and my seat is not even at the farthest distance back so maybe if you're shorter that explains why you don't have a problem with them as far as size goes. Anyway, I'm getting rid of them and will try something else and post back in the future whether they are better or not than the WT. From my experience, the new ones coming in can't be worst.

Also, claiming that WT are "the best all weather mat on the market" I need to ask...did you try all of what is available on the market or are you working for WT themselves?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gentleman,

No need to get all worked up over floor liners. We have an excellent body of users on this forum and most of the time we all get along. Please consider this a friendly suggestion to put the lances down and stop word jousting at this time. 

Now, on with the real reason for this thread. I have Husky's myself, but I had considered Weathertechs as well.  AutoAnything has multiple liner and mat choices and I saw black, blue, brown, clear and green to start.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

karmatourer said:


> No,it's time be a man and accept the fact that you made a mistake is your description. There is NO word game-just admit a mistake and move on and don't try yet again to move the blame to me. And stop the lies-I did not hijack the thread-I responded to your absurd answer that said there is difficulty in cleaning them and other absurd complaints.
> I did not JUMP on anything-I simply responded to YOUR error when you said they were carpet. Don't lie again and try to cover your error. I don't need to look "smarty"-I called you out and you lied. That word,carpet,makes a huge difference. Liners and mats are easy to clean-carpet mats are not. You simply don't deserve civility after several moronic replies. I guess you follow the credo that if you say something long enough,people will believe it. We get enough of that from DC. Happy you're no longer responding. When I make a mistake,I admit it and move on. I am finished wasting time with you when I tried 3x to correct you but you needed to continue.


Come back in a week when you can behave without being a jackass.

Kthx.


----------

